# blocked tube



## laura76 (Dec 10, 2011)

hi im new to this site me and partner been trying to conceive for the past 3 yrs went to see about ivf but we was turned down because of my age im 36 and partner is 28 i was booked in on thursday to have a lap and dye as we knew my left tube was blocked thankfully they have managed to unblock my tube so hopefully i should be able to concieve naturally now has anyone else been in this situation before and managed to fall prenant i know i shouldnt get my hopes up but its the 1st good bit of news we have had in along time would love to hear from anyone who been in same situation many thanks


----------



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi how come you were turned down for Ivf due to your age hun cut off is generally 40 but they want thd bmi to be down as well. A friend of mind fell after 14 weeks after & lap & dye naturally do I am sure u stand a lot better chance now !!


----------



## laura76 (Dec 10, 2011)

hi we were turned down due to the cut off age being 34 in my area which we couldnt believe my bmi was within the limit and all my results were good and so was my partners the only problem we had was the blocked tube which now has been fixed so now its just a waiting game to see if it will work naturally i know we have to put it to the back of our mind and just let things happen naturally so now its just fingers crossed and see what happens at the end of the month but it def helps to hear of stories where people have fell pregnant naturally


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I can't believe your pct has 34 as a cut off - have got everything crossed that your latest procedure does the trick, I've read of two ladies reporting BFP over the last couple of weeks following similar procedures.

Wishing you all the look in the world 
Sheila


----------

